
Apple may steal Netflix streaming crown, but only for a year - hhs
https://japantoday.com/category/tech/apple-may-steal-netflix-streaming-crown-but-only-for-a-year
======
Freak_NL
It looks like you can't even access Apple TV+ from a browser, and even Android
and Windows support seems to be missing. Their offering looks more like
something you might consider if you own Apple hardware, rather than a more
general offering like Netflix and Disney+.

With no licenced content — only content Apple had made — it looks relatively
expensive too compared to the other offerings.

------
jrnichols
I think this is another area where Apple isn't worried about stealing a crown
or being #1, but another area where Apple wants to make products it believes
people like. Apple isn't trying to take over the streaming video market.

"But that still leaves it way short of the 700 separate shows Netflix made
last year, including dozens in the U.S. list of top 100 most-watched"

Honestly, I'd rather have a shorter list of shows that are completed instead
of the Netflix "let's green light pretty much everything and cancel it after a
season or two" approach. Quality over Quantity. So far it looks like over the
next year, Apple will do a decent job there.

"It seems unlikely that new entrants such as Apple TV Plus will be able to
find a footing given how crowded the field has become."

This sentiment sounds very familiar. Analysts said the same thing about Apple
Music (and still do) yet it continues to grow.

